# American Couple Who Died During Fiji Vacation Were Likely Poisoned



## Southernbella. (Jun 28, 2019)

A young Texas couple who died on a dream vacation in Fiji may have been poisoned — after infectious disease was officially ruled out as the cause, authorities said.

David Paul, 37, and his wife, Michelle Paul, 35, died two days apart after checking into their hotel May 22 on Denarau Island, ABC News reported.

The Fort Worth couple contacted relatives, saying that they’d begun feeling unwell two days into their vacation.

“We are both going to doctor now,” Michelle texted her parents. “We have been throwing up for 8 hours. Dave has diarrhea. My hands are numb. We will text when we can.”

They received anti-nausea medication and fluids, but their health only became worse. Michelle died on May 27, and her husband succumbed to the mystery illness two days later.


Fiji officials investigating their deaths announced they no longer believe the couple died from an infectious disease.

“Investigations by the Ministry and other partners, which included post mortem examination, laboratory investigations to exclude a wide range of viral and bacterial causes, toxicology and microscopic examination of tissues, have identified no infectious causative agent,” the Ministry of Health and Medical Services wrote in a statement, according to news station DFW-TV.

The ministry has been working with the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in tandem with the World Health Organization to determine their cause of death.

The couple’s remains are still on the island as the CDC concentrates on a toxicology investigation, news station KTNV reported.

Their loved ones have previously said the search for answers has been agonizing.

“I’m stuck in a nightmare. You think you’re going to have an answer today and you get a call that they don’t know,” Rebecca Ward, David Paul’s sister, told “Good Morning America” earlier this month.

https://nypost.com/2019/06/27/couple-who-died-on-fiji-vacation-may-have-been-poisoned/


----------



## brg240 (Jun 28, 2019)

Oh my gosh how horrific


----------



## SoniT (Jun 28, 2019)

So I guess Fiji isn't safe. Very sad.


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2019)

Woah... not Fiji..this is sad ti read. So sorry for the families.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 28, 2019)

Intentionally or accidentally?


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jun 28, 2019)

So they telling us not to travel now. Is that it? First DR then Fiji.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 28, 2019)

Dang! Can’t go nowhere!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 28, 2019)

This is what I'm thinking.....I don't even want to go anywhere outside of North America


----------

